# Big Scream TV



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Anyone ever see those DVD's of Crystal ball illusions they sold last year?

I was wondering if anyone has used them, what do you think of them, and if you have seen any for sale this year.

I put one in a prop last year, and I thought it was good.

Just curious,

Dr Morbius


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I remember seeing them last year and thinking they were cool but a little too expensive. You need a TV to use with it!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I saw it last year and bought into it. Haven't set any of it up though, but the display in the store looked really cool.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

If anyone is interested in seeing the one I made, go to http://www.robbybuilder.com/crystalball.html

You are right, Zombie, you do need a TV. I used a small 19"color 
(Tran)Sylvania. It cost about $130, but then again, We use it for the kids room off season.

Maybe an old Computer monitor could be used instead..Hmmm


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

You do need a tv, but I've found that they are fairly easy to come by. I've found 2 or 3 small tv's for free. All you need is the monitor, so when the cable part breaks, people throw them out. Thats when you can find them.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That is far out Doc. I love the idea of having the ghoul holding the crystal ball. I bought the setup on clearance at Party City last year for a few dollars each, and bought the plexi this year when Party City accidentally put out last years clearance stuff and forgot to mark the prices back up, lol. Now I can't wait to try it, but I'll never have time to fit it in.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Oh wow, that is a fantastic effect! Since we don't have any of those cool Halloween stores around here I've never seen that before. Excellent ghoul too Dr. M...Thanks for sharing those pics! Now I want one too, sheesh.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for your kind words. I would LOVE to see the props you guys have made.

Geez Vlad..Only a couple dollars each?!!!

HOLY COW! I only bought one and it cost me 15 bucks!

LOL


----------

